# Circa 1910? Henry Zahn Black Diamond, Buffalo, NY



## dfa242 (Dec 6, 2012)

This came from last week's Copake auction, wearing a nice original finish and a very unique stem I haven't seen before.  I'd appreciate any information you may have about this obscure maker.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 6, 2012)

More pics -


----------



## Iverider (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't know anything about it, except that it's cool and that I'm going to use a similar paint scheme on a custom bike build! 

What color is the pinstriping on the darts? I can't tell if it's dirty gold or green? Wacky stem.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 6, 2012)

I'd call the pinstriping all around a dirty gold.


----------



## josehuerta (Dec 6, 2012)

*Black Diamond*

Only bike in the auction that tempted me that I thought might be affordable. Really liked the eccentric chain adjusters. Adjustable stem I think is Hussey, I have parts and pieces to two of them, both incomplete if anyone has parts.

Great bike by the way.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 7, 2012)

I agree on the Hussey. It's Hussy x 2. Weird extension. I'll bet it would make

the bike look wicked if you turned both the extension and the bars down.


----------



## Rambler (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## fordsnake (Dec 9, 2012)

There's a catalog currently on eBay featuring Black Diamond bikes.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 1, 2016)

*Diggin' this thread, again, Dean !!  Great bicycle.*


......... patric


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi Patric,
Thanks, but it belongs to another Caber now - sold it some time ago this past year.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 1, 2016)

beautiful bike, would love to have a chance to own it or one like it
that adjustable stem is awesome


----------



## filmonger (Jan 1, 2016)

Some local info 1902

http://fultonhistory.com/Newspapers...urier 1902/Buffalo Ny Courier 1902 - 0231.pdf










in 1912

https://www.fold3.com/image/226414713/

The location as it stands today


----------



## pelletman (Jan 1, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/Buffalos-bicycles-Carl-F-Burgwardt/dp/0964953730


----------



## PJ55 (Jan 1, 2016)

The book "Buffalo's Bicycles" shows Henry Zahm located at 613 Broadway from 1897-1902 based on the Buffalo City Directory. The company is listed as a manufacturer, dealer and a repair shop.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 1, 2016)

Incredible!! Love how they used two stems for the extra height!


----------



## whizzer kid (May 2, 2016)

Oh man , I work/ live by where this mans shop was. So much history here in Buffalo ! That bike is super cool!


----------



## Wcben (May 3, 2016)

Definitely a cool selection of rare/really rare parts all the way from the Hussey stem with two extensions to the Star pedals and then to the Atherton rear hub.... I believe the Atherton hub was introduced in 1902, the Hussey and the Stars are both accurate for that age too.... Of course, it may be after that as well.  Cool bike though!


----------

